# Help Identify this Insert



## Ptalexme (Oct 18, 2012)

Hello all,

I am new to these forums, but I have been burning in a wood stove for several years. Last winter, I moved to a new house that also had a wood stove, but I did not burn in it. This winter I plan on burning but I want some info on this stove before I do. This stove is quite different from my last one, so any tips would be great. The biggest difference I see is that there is no air inlet controls visible, my old one had vent controls on the doors.

Anyway, any help identifying this would be great. Any tips would be awesome.

Thanks in advance! (Sorry for low quality photo).


----------



## mtn man (Oct 18, 2012)

My parents had one simular to this one but was made into a free standing stove. They used the ash pan as the draft control on theirs and it had a thermosat blower also. Heated very well too. Some one else will be along soon with more info.


----------



## BIGDADDY (Oct 19, 2012)

I don't know but I don't think you should use the ash pan for draft.


----------



## fbelec (Oct 19, 2012)

time for a bunch of pictures inside and out. the top knob looks like a damper?????????
the bottom is that a ash pan or is it the air control?????


----------



## Ptalexme (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks for the comments. I'll post more pics tomorrow of the innards. The bottom handle is for an ash tray. The handle directly above the door controls the damper on the exit hole in the tip.


----------



## mtn man (Oct 20, 2012)

Does it have a blower motor installed? My parents used the ash pan for draft control. They pulled it out a bit and when the fire got going good they almost pushed it back closed.Worked well for them and put out some good heat too for many years.


----------



## gzecc (Oct 23, 2012)

It resembles a buck stove. Could be an early version of buck stoves. 27000
http://www.google.com/imgres?q=2700...w=124&start=0&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:4,s:0,i:85


----------



## Ptalexme (Nov 5, 2012)

Sorry, it has been awhile since I replied to this thread. I haven't snapped any more pics yet, but I did try to burn last Saturday. I had some issues.

First of all, the handle that rotates is basically sized up. I spent 1/2 of the day spraying it with PB blaster and trying to work it out, but it still very stiff. I have to use a soft hammer to open/close it. That was not the biggest issue though.

When I lit up the fire, it proceeded to pour out smoke from the gap above the wood stove and all around the shroud. I tried to let it continue to burn, but the smoke wouldn't ever pull up the chimney, just kept filling up my living room. So I stopped my burn.

I think the issue is that the stove is just wide open at the top, not connected to the chimney. The inspection guy said he did not think it would be an issue since I have a cast-in liner. That was obviously incorrect.

SO now, I am trying to decide if burning with this existing stove is even worth it, or if I should save some pennies and get a new insert (I just started a thread on the new stove forum for recommendations for cheap inserts).

Any advice on how to make this thing perform, or if I should trash it considering all of the issues?

Thanks!


----------



## raybonz (Nov 5, 2012)

Ptalexme said:


> Sorry, it has been awhile since I replied to this thread. I haven't snapped any more pics yet, but I did try to burn last Saturday. I had some issues.
> 
> First of all, the handle that rotates is basically sized up. I spent 1/2 of the day spraying it with PB blaster and trying to work it out, but it still very stiff. I have to use a soft hammer to open/close it. That was not the biggest issue though.
> 
> ...


I bet that is a slammer install! I strongly suggest you have this insert and chimney inspected and cleaned before doing anything else! Personally I would consider a modern clean and efficient stove or insert. Very little creosote production as long as you have dry wood plus you'll burn about 50% less wood too..

Ray


----------



## Ptalexme (Nov 6, 2012)

Yes, from what I've read, I agree about the install.

I the chimney inspected and cleaned about 2 weeks ago, everything is good and ready to burn. The guy didn't know anything about inserts, but said that he thought it would be good to burn in also.

I am considering a new insert, but I just don't know if its worth giving up on this one.


----------



## gzecc (Nov 8, 2012)

Ptalexme said:


> Yes, from what I've read, I agree about the install.
> 
> I the chimney inspected and cleaned about 2 weeks ago, everything is good and ready to burn. The guy didn't know anything about inserts, but said that he thought it would be good to burn in also.
> 
> I am considering a new insert, but I just don't know if its worth giving up on this one.


 The chimney sweep didn't know about inserts? Your putting us on!


----------



## Ptalexme (Nov 8, 2012)

Nope!

Did some digging on my issues today. First, went in and discovered that the sweep decided to leave the chimney damper closed, so that's why I had so much smoke in the house. Did another try at burning and had better results, seemed to pull the smoke pretty well, although I am still unhappy with the insert for other reasons.

Found another potential problem, I pulled the insert out and found that it does not have a round port for a liner to hook to, instead it just has a big rectangular hole in the top for the smoke/gas to escape. So, looks like if I want to hook in a liner, I would have to do something custom.

Thing keeps giving me reasons to get a new one.


----------



## KaptJaq (Nov 9, 2012)

Ptalexme said:


> Nope!
> 
> Did some digging on my issues today. First, went in and discovered that the sweep decided to leave the chimney damper closed, so that's why I had so much smoke in the house. Did another try at burning and had better results, seemed to pull the smoke pretty well, although I am still unhappy with the insert for other reasons.
> 
> ...


 
A new insert is a good idea.... That said I think an inspection by a competent chimney sweep might be a good idea also. There are too many red warning lights with the guy you had...

KaptJaq


----------



## gzecc (Nov 9, 2012)

Ptalexme said:


> Nope!
> 
> Did some digging on my issues today. First, went in and discovered that the sweep decided to leave the chimney damper closed, so that's why I had so much smoke in the house. Did another try at burning and had better results, seemed to pull the smoke pretty well, although I am still unhappy with the insert for other reasons.
> 
> ...


 Old bucks also have a rectangular outlet. If you have the funds a new insert is best.


----------



## Ptalexme (Nov 10, 2012)

I have decided to go with a new insert. I like the Century CW2900, and I can get free shipping through Northern Tool (being in the south, I am having trouble finding places with stoves in the store). 

The manual says to use a 6" liner, but my chimney has a 10" cast-in liner already. Would a block-off plate install with short section of liner be sufficient, or would I have to go with a new flex liner?

Thanks again!


----------



## raybonz (Nov 10, 2012)

Ptalexme said:


> I have decided to go with a new insert. I like the Century CW2900, and I can get free shipping through Northern Tool (being in the south, I am having trouble finding places with stoves in the store).
> 
> The manual says to use a 6" liner, but my chimney has a 10" cast-in liner already. Would a block-off plate install with short section of liner be sufficient, or would I have to go with a new flex liner?
> 
> Thanks again!


I suggest you install a 6" insulated flex liner inside of your chimney for best draft. Nice looking insert with good specs!

Ray


----------



## Ptalexme (Nov 10, 2012)

Yeah, I figured I would need to do that. I am trying to keep cost down, but I guess I should do it right the first time.

Is it important to have someone certified do the install, or could I do it myself? What risk is involved with self install?


----------

